# HT 20 Hydraulics



## boknysh (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anyone know what the GPM and pressure is of the auxillary hydraulics on the HT 20? I want to run a hyd. motor off the aux. to power a post auger mounted to my loader. 
Thanks, 
Borys.:canada:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Did you check the large frame repair manual? It may have specs.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Borys,

You may want to reconsider using the Hydro’s hydraulic circuit for
doing much more than operating a hydraulic cylinder. 
Outboard hydraulic driven attachments tend to add a lot of crap to
the fluid and this is bound to take it’s toll on the hydro pump.
I would suggest using the PTO to drive an auxiliary hydraulic pump
that would be used for driving hydraulic attachments. This way you
can keep the transmissions hydro circuit clean and size the aux. pump
to meet the needs of the attachment.


----------



## boknysh (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions! It makes sense not to mess with the hydro system. I have a Johnson loader on this tractor and it has a pump running off the front pto to power the loader. Do you think I could run the loader and the auger off one pump? 
Thanks.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

borys...

I would try to use the loader pump. Not likely to be operating 
both the loader and the auger at the same time. If it doesn't
work well you could always increase the pump size. What is the
GPM of the loaders pump? How many GPM does the auger need ?


----------

